# I need sighting help



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm pretty new to muzzleloading and need to get more familiarized with the ropes. I definitely need to go out with somebody who has more experience whose brain I can pick. If any of you fine gents are headed out for some practice, are around Orem, and wouldn't mind a newbie tagging along, I sure could use some practice and some tips before the hunt in a couple weeks. 

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Im going to be goin out to Lee Kay again this week to put the final touches on my Knight. You are more then welcome to tag along but I understand its a ways from Orem. First thing is make sure you have all the tools you need and good cleaning supplies.

Let me know if you want to drive out this way and Ill give you a better idea when Im goin out.


----------

